# Quick glance at my collection....



## sasse142 (Jun 24, 2006)

Its not a huge collection but its a collection that I love and am proud of  

Ofcourse the collection seems to be growing each month lol........

Thanx for looking.


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jun 24, 2006)

Excellent collection!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jun 24, 2006)

Nice Collection!!!!!!!!


----------



## tattyxheart (Jun 24, 2006)

haha WHAT! the collection looks pretty damn big to me!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 24, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 24, 2006)

Awsome... Ur collection looks so nice and neat!!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 25, 2006)

very good collection u got there


----------



## german_melly (Jun 26, 2006)

Are you serious ?? That's not a big collection? 
Let me tell you: It's a big collection....and very nice!


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice collection!  ​Who makes your case and where can I get one?​


----------



## sasse142 (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_Nice collection!  ​Who makes your case and where can I get one?​_

 
Thanx........
Actually a lovely MUAer gave it to me bout 3 yrs ago as a RAOK
Its a tackle box from Walmart if I remember correctly.


----------



## User34 (Aug 21, 2006)

very nice and neat and big collection =)


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 21, 2006)

i LOVE the tackle box idea... everything fits so perfectly. i should have gotten one of those instead of a traincase! hehe... you have such a great collection <3


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow, that looks really nice!


----------



## XoXo (Aug 26, 2006)

That's pretty nice


----------

